# Who still watches 'I Love Lucy'?



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

You have some serious splainin' to do?

I just can't stand that show. It's not _that bad._ But considering all the much better forms of entertainment that have come out since then, I just don't understand it.

I think of this from time to time. But in this instance, this is inspired by:

 I Love Lucy was Sunday Night s Number 1 Scripted Show Nearly Twice as Many Viewers as Mad Men Finale Showbiz411


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 20, 2015)

Lucille Ball is arguably the greatest comedic actor that ever lived.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucille Ball is arguably the greatest comedic actor that ever lived.



If you had said actress, I'd have gave you that based on the clause 'arguably.' But come on, she is nowhere in the same stratosphere as the likes of one Jim Carrey.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Lucille Ball is arguably the greatest comedic actor that ever lived.
> ...


Jim Carrey would probably be honored that someone feels he can be compared to the likes of Lucille Ball.  But really we're comparing eras here.  And Lucy's stuff still clearly holds up.  Lucy belongs on the Mount Rushmore of comedy.  As for Jim Carrey, off the top of my head I could probably name 10 of his peers who are arguably funnier.


----------



## rightwinger (May 20, 2015)

I think the comedy in "I Love Lucy" didn't age well

A monster hit in its day, it just isn't that funny anymore


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Outwardly maybe; cos he's humble. But in his heart of hearts he'd know there's no comparison (that she's not in his league).

And Lucy's stuff doesn't hold up is the point. I have to grade it on a 50's comedy curve to give it a passing grade. I never watch that show if I can avoid it.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I think the comedy in "I Love Lucy" didn't age well
> 
> A monster hit in its day, it just isn't that funny anymore


Give it another shot.  Watch the cruise ship episode.  I hadn't seen Lucy since I was a kid and I saw that episode and laughed my ass off.  I'll tell you what she was a master of - she would have her character get herself into a small amount of trouble, and every time she tries to fix it she ends up digging herself deeper and deeper into bigger and bigger trouble.  Admittedly I've only seen one episode over the years, but as a kid I loved that show.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy belongs on the Mount Rushmore of comedy.



Maybe, on the politically correct Mt. Rushmore of comedy.



TheOldSchool said:


> As for Jim Carrey, off the top of my head I could probably name 10 of his peers who are arguably funnier.



I'd love to see you try.


----------



## westwall (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You have some serious splainin' to do?
> 
> I just can't stand that show. It's not _that bad._ But considering all the much better forms of entertainment that have come out since then, I just don't understand it.
> 
> ...








I never watched it when it was on the first time around.  I can't stand her whiney voice.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


You should listen to Carrey's interview on the Howard Stern show.  Especially if you're a fan.  It's very easy to find on youtube.  He's waaaay more interesting than I ever expected.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Nobody thinks Jim Carrey is as funny as Jim Carrey thinks Jim Carrey is.

When Lucille Ball was on the air I was lukewarm to her.  As I grew I came to appreciate her genius in retrospect.  And genius is definitely the right word.

​


----------



## westwall (May 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucille Ball is arguably the greatest comedic actor that ever lived.







Meh, Betty White, or Carol Burnett get my vote.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I think the comedy in "I Love Lucy" didn't age well
> 
> A monster hit in its day, it just isn't that funny anymore



I think for the advance pallet, it didn't age well. Nor has it aged well in terms of appealing to the younger generations. I think that there are still fans that grew up with it in heavy syndication on few channels that have an emotional connection, and they are fiercely loyal. Give it 25 years and the show will be 'Leave It To Beaver.'

Although, the show will probably always do well in merchandising. They have successfully sold themselves as a 50's brand.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy belongs on the Mount Rushmore of comedy.
> ...


Dude over 60 years later and she still has legions of fans and a rerun of hers beat out the finale of one of the most popular modern TV shows.  She pioneered comedy and television in many ways.  She belongs on that mountain.

And you really can't think of anyone funnier than Jim Carrey?  Bill Murray, Robin Williams, John Goodman, Chris Rock, Chevy Chase, Adam Sandler, Chris Farley, Will Smith, Leslie Nielsen, Jerry Seinfeld.  There's 10 and if I had more time I could think of plenty more.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



LB is formula humor; not genius.

Nobody can live up to what Jim Carrey can do or has done. Perhaps, his humor was a bit juvenile and even he got a bit tired of it. But the dude brought a larger than life presence to the screen. I actually appreciate much of his more subtle roles, the ones where he challenges himself. But come on, who else was going to pull of Ace Ventura or The Mask?


----------



## vhclark (May 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucille Ball is arguably the greatest comedic actor that ever lived.



Lucy was the Queen of Comedy, no other woman has ever come close.

If there were to be a Mount Rushmore of comedy, I see Bob Hope, Lucy, red Skelton, and Robin Williams as the 4 on it.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



That's just Jerry Lewis, overplayed.  Yawn.

I actually thought he was far better as a serious actor in _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Bill Murray - No; not close. Though, he's great at delivering under current comedy.
Robin Williams - Worthy of a mention, but no.
John Goodman - 
Chris Rock - Not even close. If he were close, he wouldn't have had to have fallen back on his poor black guy schtick.
Chevy Chase - Had a great prime, but no.
Adam Sandler - This would probably be like making the case that Dominique Wilkens was better than Michael Jordan.
Chris Farley - Probably worthy of a mention, but no.
Will Smith - The only reason I don't totally dismiss this is cos of his work on 'Fresh Prince...'; but no.
Leslie Nielsen - He came on too late. Naked Guns were great, but come on now.
Jerry Seinfeld - I think his show was great, but he would tell you that he's not a great actor to begin with.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

vhclark said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Lucille Ball is arguably the greatest comedic actor that ever lived.
> ...



Hmm -- I can agree with Williams but that's it.  I'd put Andy Kaufmann up there. And maybe Ernie Kovacs.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


You place Jim Carrey above Bill Murray?!  Really?!  Well this conversation isn't going anywhere.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

vhclark said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Lucille Ball is arguably the greatest comedic actor that ever lived.
> ...



Why? Cos she can do her outlandish crocodile tears on demand or because she was in one same ole' zany adventure one week after the next? She never did anything 'funny' after her show either.

And btw, Carole Burnette eats Lucille Ball for breakfast in terms of funny actresses from back in the day.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Bill Murray is a tempermental bastard in real life. That's not typically conducive to comedy. But like I say, he's great at a comedy undercurrent. His funniest role was probably the groundskeeper in Caddy Shack; that's good but not enough to get him top spot.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> vhclark said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


I could never come up with just 4.  That would be so hard.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> vhclark said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



The fake crocodile tears ain't got nuttin' to do with it.  Watch the_ facial expression_s.  Nobody can deliver a devastatingly funny line with that degree of deadpan.  Lucy did it like she invented it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > vhclark said:
> ...



She embarked upon some firsts mainly cos TV was new. Ultimately, she's an over-rated goon.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > vhclark said:
> ...


Lucy was a master of facial expressions and the pantomime.  She practically _did_ invent it on television! Jim Carrey's greatest comedic strengths are the same as what Lucy was also a master of.  But like I said earlier, you can't compare 2 era's.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Mmm... don't think so.  Watch that clip I linked.  It still works after over 60 years.


----------



## vhclark (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> vhclark said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy was a master of facial expressions and the pantomime.



Her style was unique. But that doesn't make her the master of comedy that her fan(atics) purport.



TheOldSchool said:


> Jim Carrey's greatest comedic strengths are the same as what Lucy was also a master of.



I guess I can at least see how you'd have this opinion. But if I were to melt it down, JC is just a comedian that is in another league. The dude oozes comedy. LB was a formula actress, really. It was the same stuff, week after week. JC turned down bags full of cash to do The Mask 2 because he kept trying to push himself to do better or something challenging.




TheOldSchool said:


> But like I said earlier, you can't compare 2 era's.



I think you can. If you want to say that LB did not have as many advantages being from a simpler time, maybe that's fair. But then again, if she releases that same show twenty years later, it's probably losing to 'The Brady Bunch.'


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

vhclark said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > vhclark said:
> ...



You gotta drive in the lanes, bro.


----------



## vhclark (May 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > vhclark said:
> ...




I was going for the top 4, and I left off Jerry Lewis. REALLY hard to name just the top 4.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

vhclark said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > And btw, Carole Burnette eats Lucille Ball for breakfast in terms of funny actresses from back in the day.
> ...



I don't know why these types of points get made over and over. Hollywood 101 is to stroke your peers's egoes.

I'm not even a huge Carol Burnette fan or anything. I just know that the lady is funny whereas Lucille Ball was frankly not. I don't think it's close.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> vhclark said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Again, can't get anywhere near agreeing.  I never could figure out how Carol Burnett had a show on TV.  Seemed like a nice person but her comedy just left me cold.  I guess she was a good writer but just can't touch Lucy in terms of delivery and timing.

The only funny thing I can remember from Carol Burnett was actually delivered by Bill Cosby (who credited CB with the line), a description of what childbirth feels like:

"You take your lower lip.... and you pull it over your head"

Cosby, there's another master of delivery and timing.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 20, 2015)

Am I the only person here who has never watched it?

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I've seen bits and pieces here and there, but I have yet to watch even one episode of the show from start to finish.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

vhclark said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I think you were right to leave off Jerry Lewis.  The 1950s' Pee Wee Herman.... not funny, for the same reason Jim Carrey doesn't work.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Am I the only person here who has never watched it?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> ...



You're not missing anything. Though, I'm shocked that someone your age (no offense) has not watched some episodes.


----------



## vhclark (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> vhclark said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...





If you were in France, you'd be headed for the guillotine. They love him that much. 
But, you have a point, Like Carrey, he had a very narrow schtick, (rubber face), and ran it into the ground,


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

vhclark said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > vhclark said:
> ...



Yeah I know.  I used to live in France.  C'est bizarre.  
I just find that sort of thing juvenile, in both of those guys.  Might be funny the first time but when it's predictable --- move on.

By the way welcome to USMB!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person here who has never watched it?
> ...


A big part of why I have never seen it is because it was on before I was even thought of.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I'll be 33 at the end of next month.


----------



## vhclark (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> vhclark said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I was here a couple years ago, under another handle, after the Yahoo board I was on died. Then the old group set up a new board, and I spent my time there.

Finally got tired of the new board, and came back.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Oh, that must be your mom or something in your avi, then.

Yea, I watched it back in the day on Sunday mornings when there was nothing else on TV. I watched it sometimes out of conditioning later. But eventually something clicked and I admitted to myself that it was over-rated and not very good at all. Even if one thinks its good, the plots are the same over and over, anyhow.


----------



## vhclark (May 20, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



I'm almost twice that, and remember it well. You can find it, if you want, on the Hallmark Channel.
(Considering the infighting on set, I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did)


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



The *plots *were, yes.  But that was true outside of almost everything on TV at the time that wasn't named Rod Serling or Ernie Kovacs.  The plots themselves were throwaways; it was all about the performer and how he or she delivered.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

vhclark said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



They're all over YouTube.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby I just saw Jim Carrey's appearance on the last Letterman show.  I take it all back!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby I just saw Jim Carrey's appearance on the last Letterman show.  I take it all back!



Nice. I don't watch Letterman and haven't even followed Carrey's career that close lately for that matter. But someone will have to post a vid when it comes available.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 20, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby I just saw Jim Carrey's appearance on the last Letterman show.  I take it all back!
> ...


Carrey just fucking nailed his brief appearance on the finale.  It'll be up on cbs.com tomorrow.


----------



## rightwinger (May 21, 2015)

I used to watch Lucy every day as a kid. I thought it was funny
I didn't watch for 30 years and have recently seen some episodes. They just didn't age well. Too slapstick and the humor is just not that funny anymore

Shows like The Honeymooners, Dick VanDyke, Andy Griffith and even Leave it to Beaver are still worth watching


----------



## vhclark (May 21, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Just saw it on Youtube. Standard Carrey. Julie Dreyfess and Chevy Chase had the best lines.


----------



## longknife (May 21, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucille Ball is arguably the greatest comedic actor that ever lived.


She also was an amazing dramatic actress and dancer - not counting her business smarts that made her a giant of tv when most men just fumbled around.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 21, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


No that is me with my most favorite singer James Otto on January 31, 2011. I was 28 then.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## vhclark (May 21, 2015)

longknife said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Lucille Ball is arguably the greatest comedic actor that ever lived.
> ...



Long list of Desilu productions.
Desilu Productions - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 21, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Ah, now I see that I never looked closely at the avi.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 21, 2015)

vhclark said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Next time, post the link. Save us a search.


And that's the genius of JC. Nobody else can do it the way he does it. He makes the legends look like rookies out there.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Jack Benny, Bob Hope, Ernie Kovacs...just a few.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2015)

Robin Williams...duh


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2015)

vhclark said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Lucille Ball is arguably the greatest comedic actor that ever lived.
> ...


Skelton wasn't funny.


----------



## vhclark (May 21, 2015)

bodecea said:


> vhclark said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Opinions vary. Most consider him one of Americas Best.

And then there's Keaton, Arbuckle, Chaplin....


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2015)

bodecea said:


> vhclark said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Skelton, Milton Berle, Sid Caesar represented the comedy of the era. Slapstick routines carried over from Burlesque and Vaudville


----------



## Syriusly (May 22, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You have some serious splainin' to do?
> 
> I just can't stand that show. It's not _that bad._ But considering all the much better forms of entertainment that have come out since then, I just don't understand it.
> 
> ...



I don't watch it anymore- since we now have lots of channels and I don't stumble across it anymore- but I would gladly watch many of her episodes over a lot of the current stuff.

Mind you there is lots of good current comedy- but there is also dreck out there that I don't watch. I would put Lucy up there with the best comedy that has been on TV- still watchable over 50 years later. 

But then again- I like the Marx Brothers too.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 22, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


You are welcome and no offense was taken.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 22, 2015)

I would rather have a root canal than to watch "I love lucy". However, my 10 year old daughter NEVER missed an episode. As far as i am concerned it was as bad as "Ozzie and Harriet".


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 22, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> I would rather have a root canal than to watch "I love lucy". However, my 10 year old daughter NEVER missed an episode. As far as i am concerned it was as bad as "Ozzie and Harriet".



That's probably about how I see it. It's a children's show. I wouldn't fault a youngin for getting into it. But adults bragging about it is like me bragging about Voltron.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 22, 2015)

Back in the 1970's, I remember everyone talking and laughing about Arnold the pig. I didn't know what the hell they were talking about until someone told me that it had to do with Green Acres. And then, of course, there was "Hee Haw", and Petticoat junction.

I shudder to think of those days. At least it was free. If anyone had asked me to pay for that crap, I would have used my TV for target practice, like Elvis did.


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> I would rather have a root canal than to watch "I love lucy". However, my 10 year old daughter NEVER missed an episode. As far as i am concerned it was as bad as "Ozzie and Harriet".


At least Ozzie and Harriet had Ricky Nelson
He sang better than Babba-Loo


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Back in the 1970's, I remember everyone talking and laughing about Arnold the pig. I didn't know what the hell they were talking about until someone told me that it had to do with Green Acres. And then, of course, there was "Hee Haw", and Petticoat junction.
> 
> I shudder to think of those days. At least it was free. If anyone had asked me to pay for that crap, I would have used my TV for target practice, like Elvis did.


Green Acres was funny. Hooterville was a bizarro world

Petticoat Junction, which was also in Hooterville sucked

Get Smart was great comedy


----------



## Delta4Embassy (May 23, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You have some serious splainin' to do?
> 
> I just can't stand that show. It's not _that bad._ But considering all the much better forms of entertainment that have come out since then, I just don't understand it.
> 
> ...



Fundies hate that show for it showing people smoking that aren't homeless drug addicts or criminals.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the 1970's, I remember everyone talking and laughing about Arnold the pig. I didn't know what the hell they were talking about until someone told me that it had to do with Green Acres. And then, of course, there was "Hee Haw", and Petticoat junction.
> ...



I really liked Get Smart:


----------



## longknife (May 23, 2015)

I don't think there's a single sitcom today that comes anywhere close to those of the Lucy era.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 23, 2015)

^^^ To me, the same thing can be said about the shows that I grew up watching as well.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Full House, Family Matters, Home Improvement, Step By Step, Perfect Strangers, The Dinosaurs, and Saved By The Bell was my childhood.


----------



## fbj (Jun 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You have some serious splainin' to do?
> 
> I just can't stand that show. It's not _that bad._ But considering all the much better forms of entertainment that have come out since then, I just don't understand it.
> 
> ...




Fuck goofy ass LUCY.    I am a Ralph Kramden Fan


----------



## fbj (Jun 12, 2015)

Why did Lucy as a grown as woman have to act like she was 2 years old?


----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2015)

fbj said:


> Why did Lucy as a grown as woman have to act like she was 2 years old?




It's called slapstick comedy that is very funny to many.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 13, 2015)

^^^ I second that. The oldest show that I am a fan of I believe fell into that category because of how the characters were written, Larry and Balki from Perfect Strangers.   

God bless you and the guys who brought them to life always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I'm still waiting for the rest of that show to be available on DVD. So far only the first season or two is out there.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 31, 2016)

Pogo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Yea but after the mertz and them broke up it was all lame after that. Worn out schtick.

She tried to do it by herself after that but all those shows flopped. But I remember enjoying each episode so they tapped into something even kids would like.

PS. I think Ted Cruz is little Ricky all grown up


----------



## fbj (Jan 31, 2016)

Lucy was borderline retarded and the show was not funny

Honeymnooners was better


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 31, 2016)

I like the old tv shows but there were only a few episodes I liked of I love lucy. My fav was when she got drunk.


----------



## fbj (Jan 31, 2016)

drifter said:


> I like the old tv shows but there were only a few episodes I liked of I love lucy. My fav was when she got drunk.




Drunk?   She always acted drunk


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 1, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Oh geez don't slam little Ricky like that!


----------



## Boss (Feb 1, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You have some serious splainin' to do?
> 
> I just can't stand that show. It's not _that bad._ But considering all the much better forms of entertainment that have come out since then, I just don't understand it.
> 
> ...



You have to remember, the show was 1950s America. It's really from '50-'57.  This was before civil rights, before women's equality... a different time and era. The networks bristled over simply portraying them as a married couple because he was a Cuban. They nearly had a cow when the writers decided to have Lucy's pregnancy with Dezi Jr. integrated into the script of the 3rd season. It was bad enough having her married to a Cuban but now they're having a baby, and you know what that implies. Guess those twin beds didn't really work that well.

When she came to television for I Love Lucy, it was as a washed-up B-film actress who didn't make it because she had gotten too old at 35. Her husband was in worse shape, he couldn't even get the B-film work. It was a very unique show because the production was revolutionary at the time. Filmed before a live audience with three cameras to do all the shots at the same time, wide close up and alternate. A quick post-production edit and off the FILM goes to NYC where it was broadcast. 

One of the most interesting trivia bits is that the actors playing Fred and Ethyl despised one another in real life.


----------

